# Hessian und J2ME



## Ansics (4. Apr 2008)

Hi,

Ich möchte mit nem J2ME Client ein Objekt der Klasse User mit dem Hessian.Protokoll serialisieren und über nen Socket raus schicken. Socketverbindung und sowas steht schon alles. Die Userklasse sieht so aus:


```
public class User {
	
	private String firstname = null;
	private String lastname = null;
	private int age = 0;
	
	public User(String firstname, String lastname, int age) {
		this.firstname = firstname;
		this.lastname = lastname;
		this.age = age;
	}
	
	public String getFirstname() {
		return this.firstname;
	}
	
	public String getLastname() {
		return this.lastname;
	}
	
	public int getAge() {
		return this.age;
	}

}
```

Kann also so einiges  Scherz beiseite: Wie bekomme ich es jetzt hin das Objekt zu serialisieren. Nen Vector zu serialisieren klappt, aber User nicht. Folgendes mach ich:


```
User benno = new User("benno","butterkeks",25);
MicroHessianOutput out = new MicroHessianOutput(os);
out.writeObject(benno);
os.flush();
```

Bibliotheken und sowas sind alle richtig eingebunden, wie gesagt klappt das Serialisieren eines Vektors, aber nicht das Serialisieren eines benutzerdefinierten Typs. Hat jemand schonmal ähnlichs probiert? Vielleicht gibts ja auch was anderes als Hessian mit dem Serialisierung ganz leicht möglich ist ...


----------



## maki (4. Apr 2008)

User muss natürlich serialisierbar sein.


----------



## Ansics (4. Apr 2008)

Das Interface Serializable gibbet aber unter J2ME nicht :-(


----------



## maki (4. Apr 2008)

Achso, J2ME... sorry, ich bin hier falsch


----------

